# iPad sur Dockstation Bose?



## sebas_ (30 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis en train de penser a changer mon iPhone 3Gs par un iPad mini pour un usage domestique (j'ai un BB Bold _ une sombre m***e_ pour le taff, vu que j'ai mes emails pro dessus).
Je me sers bcp de l'iPhone avec l'appli Airfoil, qui me permet de faire passer le son du mac sur mon dock Bose via l'iPhone.
Mon proleme est que si je passe sur l'iPad, celui ci ne rentre plus dans le dock Bose... Un peu chiant.
Je pourrais le connecter avec le Jack, mais du coup, il ne se recharge pas..

Est ce qu'il existe des olution pour transformer le dock du bose en connecteur lightning pour l'iPad mini?

Merci de vos reponses


----------



## i am clara (30 Novembre 2012)

Salut sebas

Si j'ai bien compris, tu veux relier par un cable, ton futur ipad mini sur ton dock musical bose, sans le poser directement vu qu'il ne rentre pas mais tout en assurant la recharge ?

Pour la recharge, il faut voir si le dock pourra délivrer assez de puissance, mais pour le reste pas de problèmes, il te faut le cable apple 30 broches femelle vers lightning male et le problème est résolu !  Certes cest 39  mais officiel et pleinement compatible ! 

voilà le lien ! http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD824ZM/A/adaptateur-lightning-vers-30-broches-0.2-m?fnode=3a

l'image :







Cordialement

I am clara


----------



## sebas_ (3 Décembre 2012)

Merci Clara.

en gros, ce que je voudrais, c'est continuer d'utiliser le dock Bose avec l'iPad mini comme ce que je fais actuellement avec l'iPhone:
Son et recharge qui passent par le connecteur Dock. C'est possible avec le nouveau connecteur?

BRgds


----------

